# NEW 3X3 WR



## PeterNewton (Mar 7, 2009)

3/7/2009 6:15:29 PM
Derrick Eide 
Hey congratulations on the 3x3 WR Eric! thats pretty insane and nice time too  i don't see it being beat for a LONG time either.

that was from the canadiancubing site's chatterbox.
Eric is referring to Eric Limeback.

What do you guys think it is? single or average? what time/s do you think he got?

oh and this happened at the TOW i think (toronto winter open)

EDIT: i am not derrick eide. derrick, if you're mad for me putting this up, i'm sorry.
Check out the chatterbox here: http://www.canadiancubing.com
Here is Eric's WCA profile (not edited yet): http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007LIME01


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 7, 2009)

We want more info!

(Is there a vid?)

(See, this is what you need live results for. )


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 7, 2009)

i don't know... i was supposed to be there but i had work.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 7, 2009)

Single or average?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice job? I'll believe it when I see the time in the results. (I have indeed seen people jokingly posting about (nonexistent) WRs before the competition results were over, so this isn't just me being dumb.)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 7, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Single or average?


didn't you read the post, that's all the info there is so far. Until derrick or someone else comes on.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe he beat Erik's 7.08 with 7.07.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Nice job? I'll believe it when I see the time in the results. (I have indeed seen people jokingly posting about (nonexistent) WRs before the competition results were over, so this isn't just me being dumb.)


err.. i hope you guys wont be mad if its fake. i am not the one that posted this on the canadiancubing site. all i'm doing is providing a service by showing u guys what was on the chatterbox


----------



## Ellis (Mar 7, 2009)

I wont be mad, but the title should have had a question mark


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 7, 2009)

This I gotta see.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

he was one of the last people everyone thought he would get it, like after Erik beat nakajima beat his average everyone was like anti or pro erik,nakajima.i was thinking that someone like sarah would come out of no where and break it


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 7, 2009)

Wait so this was Derrick commenting on Eric beating Erik?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 7, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> Wait so this was Eric commenting on Eric beating Erik?



*Derrick (supposedly) commenting on Eric beating Erik.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > Wait so this was Eric commenting on Eric beating Erik?
> ...


Realised the moment after I posted that. I was close enough though.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 7, 2009)

What if Derrick's punking us? XD DX


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 7, 2009)

Gparker said:


> he was one of the last people everyone thought he would get it, like after Erik beat nakajima beat his average everyone was like anti or pro erik,nakajima.i was thinking that someone like sarah would come out of no where and break it



LOL?

I would expect if a Canadian gets a WR, it would be Harris Chan, because like Rowe Hessler, he's one of the people who we've waited for years for a WR.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=&eventId=333&years=&history=History
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

Note that Eric Limeback is at #43, I would have expected someone in the top 42 to get the record.
Then, again, his single is at #10, so if he broke the WR, I'm 99% sure that it would be single with a really easy smooth solve with skip.

Edit: 
It's sad that before I quit 3x3 speed, I was at the same speed as Sarah. Apparently now she is world class and I'm just a noob. Now I really need to practice Pyraminx. I'll sub-7 eventually...


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

well guys, the after-party lasts until 8pm at TOW, and it will take many people at least half an hour to get back home (unless they skipped the after party), and most of them will be tired. so we may not get concrete info until tomorrow. think we'll survive?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

wow, i hope a canadian gets the record!! eh


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > he was one of the last people everyone thought he would get it, like after Erik beat nakajima beat his average everyone was like anti or pro erik,nakajima.i was thinking that someone like sarah would come out of no where and break it
> ...




lol i just watched some videos of sarah and i completely forgot about harris! But if Eric did get it than kudos. he is my favorite cuber


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

guys im gona call up my buddy who was competing to ask him if this is true.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> guys im gona call up my buddy who was competing to ask him if this is true.



quickly! please!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 8, 2009)

from the way Derrick worded it, it sounds like Eric smashed the record. Maybe its sub 7 now? that would be awesome. i really hope this isnt just a joke


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> from the way Derrick worded it, it sounds like Eric smashed the record. Maybe its sub 7 now? that would be awesome. i really hope this isnt just a joke



i hope its sub 6!! that would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

geez he isnt picking up his cell. idiot probably ate it with his sandwich or something. i'll keep trying though.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

^lol.

I doubt there's a new record, but if there is, it better be good.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2009)

It's like 1:08 AM in Sweden and I gotta get up early but I just can't miss this!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > from the way Derrick worded it, it sounds like Eric smashed the record. Maybe its sub 7 now? that would be awesome. i really hope this isnt just a joke
> ...



Why?
If it's a really cheap solve, it would be a disappointing WR.
What if it's a scramble like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLNfMo_As2E&feature=channel_page


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > mcciff2112 said:
> ...



true, a good solve would be better than just a really lucky one


----------



## Ellis (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm leaning towards no WR right now. I don't see why Derrick would post in the shoutbox (if thats even him) and not come on here to post it.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

to create suspense maybe?
watch, i bet everyone at TOW is gathered around a computer and they're laughing their rears off at us...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> to create suspense maybe?
> watch, i bet everyone at TOW is gathered around a computer and they're laughing their rears off at us...



Haha! That would be so funny! .. For them..


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> to create suspense maybe?
> watch, i bet everyone at TOW is gathered around a computer and they're laughing their rears off at us...





10char


----------



## andatude (Mar 8, 2009)

grrrr... aha


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm going to go dinner, and when I get back, there had better be some good info. >=D


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

3/7/2009 7:13:00 PM
_ 
5.79

3/7/2009 7:01:40 PM
Random 
what was the time?


----------



## andatude (Mar 8, 2009)

5.79? WOAH!


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 3/7/2009 7:13:00 PM
> _
> 5.79
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&%*$*%$*%$*&^$%^
This has got to be ********.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't really believe that, but it is possible..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2009)

... :O 

AAH!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 3/7/2009 7:13:00 PM
> ...



hey, thats what the site says,, dont get mad at me


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> guys im gona call up my buddy who was competing to ask him if this is true.



You still trying?


----------



## andatude (Mar 8, 2009)

some one had to get this on film, POST!


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

more:

3/7/2009 7:16:22 PM
StachuK1992 
hahahah....this is some sort of joke, or I'm gonna crap myself...3/7/2009 7:15:47 PM
Simon Westlund 
Derrick!  Tell us what the WR is! Everyone's crazy to know at the speedsolving forum!3/7/2009 7:14:14 PM
Random 
...are you serious?

ok im also thinking that this is just a joke.(pls be real pls be real pls be real)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2009)

hahah....so intense!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2009)

"This is on video"
sorry for double-post...had to get it out fast


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, I have to go to bed now.. Can't stay up any longer, I'm almost falling asleep on the keyboard. Can't wait till the morning


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah i have tried 7 times so far... and have given up. maybe in another few minutes i'll try again.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

yea i know right, if it did happen he probably got an easy scarmble with a ll skip


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Well, that's not an official statement from the competition, that's just some guy.

Also, I know this is off topic, but what were the mystery events?


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 8, 2009)

Your going to wake up and see he averages like 22 or something with a 15 best solve (jking)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

If it's true - nice LL skip, Eric.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 8, 2009)

PLL/ OLL skip what was it people?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

dude this is like the most descussed forum in under an hour! 53 posts includig mine


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

"the customer you are trying to reach is unavailable at the moment... please try again later" then it repeats in french. GAHHHH


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> dude this is like the most descussed forum in under an hour! 53 posts includig mine



Do you have proof? not saying I don't believe you


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 8, 2009)

I find it weird that no-one seems to have much info about the WR (assuming that there is a new WR). If someone broke the 3x3 WR and people from this forum knew the WR breaker in the competition, surely they would ask the WR breaker for info on the solve and post it on here asap right?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > dude this is like the most descussed forum in under an hour! 53 posts includig mine
> ...



i was just guessing,it seems like it


----------



## goldencuber (Mar 8, 2009)

probably, though who knows...


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I find it weird that no-one seems to have much info about the WR (assuming that there is a new WR). If someone broke the 3x3 WR and people from this forum knew the WR breaker in the competition, surely they would ask the WR breaker for info on the solve and post it on here asap right?


maybe limeback is a loner? KIDDING


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 8, 2009)

3/7/2009 7:24:43 PM
_
Probably not going to be a video, since he came to the competition dressed in drag (lost a bet).


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I find it weird that no-one seems to have much info about the WR (assuming that there is a new WR). If someone broke the 3x3 WR and people from this forum knew the WR breaker in the competition, surely they would ask the WR breaker for info on the solve and post it on here asap right?



Let him finish his average first, lol


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

i think it would be on a video, ive talked to alot of people who said they would get footage


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> 3/7/2009 7:24:43 PM
> _
> Probably not going to be a video, since he came to the competition dressed in drag (lost a bet).



WHAT?!?!?!?! the one time he loses a bet and apparently he gets a world record?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 8, 2009)

that would make for the single greatest WR video in history.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> 3/7/2009 7:24:43 PM
> _
> Probably not going to be a video, since he came to the competition dressed in drag (lost a bet).


Here in California we make way better bets. It's so much more awesome to make someone cube dressed as a ninja than to make them cube in drag.

Also there BETTER be a video.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 8, 2009)

That's not really true. I would cube dressed as a ninja by choice. I would have to lose a serious bet to cube in drag.

Getting kicked in the face, however, IS a real bet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

Ellis said:


> that would make for the single greatest WR video in history.



hahaha, that would be awesome,, or someone dressed like a cube


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

imagine the bragging rights... unless it was lucky


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

3/7/2009 7:31:43 PM
Shahriar 
not true
3/7/2009 7:31:19 PM
_ 
Eric got 5.79

Fun is over.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

or a bet you lost made you wear a dress/skirt


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> 3/7/2009 7:31:43 PM
> Shahriar
> not true
> 3/7/2009 7:31:19 PM
> ...



what the...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2009)

grr....turns out it was a lie...


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

hmmm well shahriar was probably at the comp. dunno though. he was saying something about not cubing in a month


----------



## Edmund (Mar 8, 2009)

that mat be a lie. SO much confusion!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2009)

> [ 3/7/2009 7:30:26 PM ]Shahriar
> Well, for those wondering about TOW, first things first, IT WAS AWESOME!!! (as always), and special of thanks to Dave, and all the volunteers and competitors involved.Cant wait till the Canadian Open  (Harris got a 9.16 sec +2) very sad  Alot of new competitors, congratulations to all!!!


no mentioning of WR. Maybe a lucky unofficial solve?


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

Shahriar 
and no, no new WR... but Harris was close to getting one in the second round if he got another 10 sec solve, and he would've gotten average WR, but he still beat the national record, YAY!!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 8, 2009)

Well there's still no proof. Not that I have any hope that he did in fact break a WR, but still.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a feeling someone's gonna get IP banned from alot of cubing sites...


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I'm back from dinner (if back from dinner means I brought the rest of my fod back here), and 5.79? 
That'd be near impossible to beat, but it might not be real.

After all the hype, I want it to be real, but at the same time I want a chance at beating it if I ever get Sub-11 

EDIT: Chancs getting more and more dim...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Well there's still no proof. Not that I have any hope that he did in fact break a WR, but still.



unless i see a vid im not believing anything


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh by the way assuming this is all fake then I give everyone permission to beat the poopy out of Eide who is just being an idiot again.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

harris deserved the WR if any of this was true not eric, its sad he didnt get the average


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

well this sucks... goodnight folks (please dont send me angry emails, send them to derrick eide or whoever was imitating him)


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Oh by the way assuming this is all fake then I give everyone permission to beat the poopy out of Eide who is just being an idiot again.


where does he live?  jks jks


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

so wait, its fake?
if so then *sigh*got my hopes up for nothing


----------



## Bryan (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Oh by the way assuming this is all fake then I give everyone permission to beat the poopy out of Eide who is just being an idiot again.


I like how everyone's basing this off of an anonymous posting mechanism. That may not have even been Eide...

Are there any pictures of the cubing ninjas?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

*begins chipping through wall* I'll kill ya Derrick!!!

P.S. - I was doing OH one time and I was scared out of my mind...there was a ninja standing next to me O.O Turned out to be Shelley though haha


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> where does he live?  jks jks



Canada.



Bryan said:


> I like how everyone's basing this off of an anonymous posting mechanism.
> 
> Are there any pictures of the cubing ninjas?



There are some on facebook, probably under Stephanie Chow or Shelley Chang's groups of photos.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh by the way assuming this is all fake then I give everyone permission to beat the poopy out of Eide who is just being an idiot again.
> ...



heres a video of shelly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Egn4yWQHY&feature=channel


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh by the way assuming this is all fake then I give everyone permission to beat the poopy out of Eide who is just being an idiot again.
> ...


OH YO!! MAYBE SHAHRIAR DDNT WRITE IT. THERES STILL HOPE, PEOPLE (pochmann should be happy)


----------



## Jai (Mar 8, 2009)

Uh, there's no WR by anybody. I'm at TOW right now, I'm about to leave. There were a few NRs, but no NARs or WRs. Sorry.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> *starts driving to Ontario* damn that Derrick.....



Well...



IamWEB said:


> What if Derrick's punking us? XD DX



Who predicted this?


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

THANK YOU JAI. Game over noobs you all got taken for a ride.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> *starts driving to Ontario* damn that Derrick.....



Erm... you're already in his wall I read. 

Say 'hi' from me please. ;D


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn...every time I refresh the page there are like 5 new posts lol

oh well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2009)

well. It's all over, now.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh by the way assuming this is all fake then I give everyone permission to beat the poopy out of Eide who is just being an idiot again.
> ...



There's a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS7mjPbd1pE


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

JAI, DID YOU SEE A CHINESE GUY NAMED HOWARD LEUNG? DID HE HAVE A STUDIO AND DELUXE WITH HIM?


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> THANK YOU JAI. Game over noobs you all got taken for a ride.


true or not, it was a fun ride


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

dangit*unsubscibes to derriks funny videos*


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> dangit*unsubscibes to derriks funny videos*


man you dont know if someone was imitating derrick or not


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

wow 100 posts in an hour


----------



## goldencuber (Mar 8, 2009)

this thread really got pointless


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah. I suggest it be closed, now


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> wow 100 posts in an hour


seeing that it was my first thread other than my introduction, i think i am on the road to losing my n00b-ship. thanks goes out to whoever imitated derrick or is derrick (im still MAD AS HELL at you..! GRRRRR)

hmmm im gona call up my friend again


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

i was kidding about unsubscribnig


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i was kidding about unsubscribnig



No offense but I don't think Derrick really cares whether you're subscribed to his videos or not.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

lmao i know that, i think..i dont even think he cares about youtube anymore


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

There are still no related threads listed


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

ummm my friend just picked up and he told me what happened


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> ummm my friend just picked up and he told me what happened



what happend then?


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

nothing. but apparently eric owned the 4x4 or something with sub-min. oh and my friend got a single of 15.sumthing. thats all. no wr.

EDIT: my friend said that he doesnt THINK there was a smashed wr on the 3x3


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Oh by the way assuming this is all fake then I give everyone permission to beat the poopy out of Eide who is just being an idiot again.


make him have a speech for his love of KUTi


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

He who's name shall not be mentioned.*


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 8, 2009)

The replies to views ratio of this thread is just ridiculous lol 

EDIT: Whoops, well actually it WAS ridiculous a few minutes ago it was something like 80 replies and 150 views


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL!

IT's fun to follow the excitement, frustration and "anger" all happening in an hour, in this thread.  Would have been crazy with a 5.79 time.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 8, 2009)

I think we need more fun threads like this lol


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2009)

That was just mean.


----------



## Jai (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, now that I'm at home, I can give you guys the details.
Like I said earlier, no WRs or NARs, but there were a few NRs.
Harris broke his 11.50 NR with 11.48, and in the second round, I believe, he would've broken the average WR; it all came down to the last solve (he needed a 10.xx, and got a 12). He missed the WR, as well as getting a +2 on a 9.16 solve. 

Harris took some more glory during 4x4, where he used my C4Y 4x4, and got a nice sub-1 average. I managed to get a sub-1 single on my last solve, and a good average, giving me second place in 4x4.

2x2, 5x5, and Sq-1 weren't very exciting, just some okay times.

OH was okay; I kept on locking up, so I switched to another cube, and ended up getting a 18.xx non-lucky. 

BLD was pretty bad; Harris decided not to compete, but regretted it later, as Eric DNF'ed all 3 of his solves (I have all 3 of them, from his point of view; I was kneeling down beside him, recording). The winning time was around 3 minutes.

Magic was okay, with second and third place having 2.xx averages, and me in first place with a 1.6x average (I did some practise solves in between timed solves, which really helped).

Overall, it was a really fun competition. We tried out the runner system, and it worked pretty well, even though we ended up being behind schedule because of slow BLD solvers taking up lots of time. Also, it was nice to see lots of kids there; there was one particularly young kid, who got a 9:xx 5x5 solve, and recieved lots of applause from us.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 8, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> That was just mean.


xD hadley, did you just read 12 pages to find out its a hoax?! i feel so sorry for you


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > That was just mean.
> ...






Um.. Well. NO. Only a loser would do that >_> <_<


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 8, 2009)

Title is a hoax, see: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=145850&postcount=119

Thread closed.


----------

